# Altum angel?



## Tropical Tina (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello everyone. 
I have a new angelfish that I believe may be an altum angel. There are pics on my gallery. If anyone has experience with these fish can you help me identify it?
I am not sure if it is one. And the store owner wasn't sure either. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm pretty sure what you have is a scalare. If you look at a pic of altum the body is more rounded.


----------



## Tropical Tina (Mar 13, 2011)

Ok thanks! I want to be 100% sure. So the more opinions the better! I want to find someone local who can come see him in person.  But after looking online more I tend to think its a scalare too. I still LOVE this fish!
Thanks again.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

An altum don't usually get shipped in by mistake unless someone has cross bred them. They also come from different areas of the rivers. Even aquarium bred altums are very expensive.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Dont know the diffrence but u got urself a very nice looking angel there. ;-}


----------



## Peterjay (Feb 15, 2011)

It's a scalare - most wholesalers who supply pet stores don't deal in altums. They're too delicate and too pricey, not to mention difficult to breed.


----------



## Tropical Tina (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to look and respond! I am getting another tank in a few months and I like the angel so much I'm going to get a few more.  Now I can say I learned something new today!


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

The true Altum Angel has a flat area above the jaw. Also said to be much taller than the Scalare. You have a fine looking Scalare. Atums are usually 4 to 10 times as expensive as Scalares. They must be kept in very good water conditions, like Discus.


----------



## Tropical Tina (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow its a good thing its a scalare then. I am not experienced enough to keep fish such as discus. Though I want to one day.


----------



## Tropical Tina (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow its a good thing its a scalare then. I am not experienced enough to keep fish such as discus. Though I want to one day.


----------

